# jebo 809 canister filters



## fish_luva

Hello everyone, I have a question regarding Jebo 809 canister filter. I met up with a fellow on PN the other day to go and see some fish and he is running lots of these filters. Flow rate seems good, lots of media trays and "looks" very similiar to Eheim. 
He mentioned that you could get them at lucky's for about $100.00 tax included...
Just wondering whom has experience with these to see how reliable and how good they do the job...
tks
sheldon


----------



## AquariAM

$100 for what??

There's a $100 Eheim canister too


----------



## fish_luva

*809 or 829*

thanks aquarium..... It's apparantly $100.00 for the filter, media, hosing and everything.. here are the technicals on it:
1200 LPH
- 5 stage filtration
- quiet and extremely reliable
- includes all filter media
- includes flow control valves ( taps )
- includes all hoses and everything necessary to get started
- dimensions 210 x 210 x 450 cm
- 12 month warranty

Just Want to know if anyone has used them or know anything about them. That is all


----------



## AquariAM

I'd still buy a 2217 dude.


----------



## fish_luva

I agree Aquarium, but i need to get some filters and tanks fairly quickly. When you don't have the cash sometimes alternatives might be good, IF i get some positive feedback from people on them. 
Beleive me, I love eheims,, have 3 myself. If i can get them second hand, especially 2217's.. i would buy them for sure.... 
This filter though would help with my 135 gallon and it's cheap if it lives up what i read.
tks


----------



## AquariAM

fish_luva said:


> I agree Aquarium, but i need to get some filters and tanks fairly quickly. When you don't have the cash sometimes alternatives might be good, IF i get some positive feedback from people on them.
> Beleive me, I love eheims,, have 3 myself. If i can get them second hand, especially 2217's.. i would buy them for sure....
> This filter though would help with my 135 gallon and it's cheap if it lives up what i read.
> tks


I'm sure a 2217 can be had for $120ish used somewhere on kijiji or PN. I'd trust a used 2217 over a Jebo. I've even seen people sell a higher capacity used PRO II in the low $100 range. It's rare but it happens often enough that I'm sure you can find something fast.

Also if you look at the shape of the seal on the Jebo










That's pretty unintelligently designed if you ask me. Rubber seals don't like going around screwy shapes. Round corner round corner semicircle? What? That doesn't look as leak proof as a round seal or even a square seal to me.


----------



## fish_luva

*thanks again aquarIAM*

heh AquarIAM,,, thanks again.. ya your correct, maybe i should try and be patient and make a posting for a 2217.... or other types of filters. 
thanks for reinforcing it in my head.....
cheers!!!!


----------



## AquariAM

No problem. I forgot to add- I've also noticed that the actual pump unit and impeller are almost always heavier duty and higher quality and bigger on Eheim canisters than on an equally or similarly rated competing canister. The impeller for the 2215 has a chunkier magnet piece to it than the one for a Fluval FX5, for example. 

I also honestly think Eheim has the media figured out, and with the fact that they include it now (since several years ago) along with the quick valves I'd never look at anything else honestly.


----------



## Nomad67

I was given a jebco like the one in the picture and it leaked at the O ring on a bend. For a few extra bucks i would follow aquarIam's advice !

WHat is PN ?


----------



## fish_luva

Nomad67 said:


> I was given a jebco like the one in the picture and it leaked at the O ring on a bend. For a few extra bucks i would follow aquarIam's advice !
> 
> WHat is PN ?


Heh NOmad,,, PN Stands for Price network 
Okay.. sounds like i will stay away from them. Just that a guy who i am buying fish off of, has had them running for over a year and they have good flow and lots of media tray.. anyways... thanks


----------



## AquariAM

Nomad67 said:


> I was given a jebco like the one in the picture and it leaked at the O ring on a bend. For a few extra bucks i would follow aquarIam's advice !
> 
> WHat is PN ?


Wow really?
That sucks man.


----------



## xbacala

fish_luva said:


> Hello everyone, I have a question regarding Jebo 809 canister filter. I met up with a fellow on PN the other day to go and see some fish and he is running lots of these filters. Flow rate seems good, lots of media trays and "looks" very similiar to Eheim.
> He mentioned that you could get them at lucky's for about $100.00 tax included...
> Just wondering whom has experience with these to see how reliable and how good they do the job...
> tks
> sheldon


Go for Eheim man, you will not worry about the filter any more.

I closed 1 of my fish tank last month and I have an Eheim 2215 and an Eheim 2217 going to post yo Kjj for sale. Let me know if you need one of them.

They are woking great, just plugin and go. Media is less then 2 year old.


----------



## neverlookback

I heard if they work they work good, but its a gamble

I actually sold one a few weeks ago. It needed a new valve, problems is their parts are so hard to find. I got it with one of the tanks i had bought. I was too scared to try to get it to work.

I personally love Eheim's myself, i think i have about 6 or them. Dont ask? I'm a fan of overfiltration lol If you are really strapped for cash and you want the best bang for your buck, go with the XP3 used. Thier flow rate is really good.

Not to start the old debate between the Eheim and Rena, i'm just recommending the Rena cuz their used price is really low and i'm really impressed with the one i bought a month ago.

Hope that helps!


----------



## fish_luva

Heh Neverlookback,,,, Thanks for Weighing in. I do agree on the eheims being very good for biological for sure.. and i do like the xp3 because i have one of those as well.... Good bang for your buck and great flow rate for sure. So far i have a used xp3 and been running it for about a year solid.. no issues.... I have 3 eheims and never any issues, not even a noise...sooo quiet....
cheers!!!!


----------



## neverlookback

I'm actually selling one of my 2215, I have waay to many filters now. Message me if you are interested.


----------

